# Flashlight for CCW



## landoward (Nov 15, 2013)

Hey Everyone! I am working on a design for a new product (new style of mounted flashlight). Don't worry I am not selling anything, but I would greatly appreciate it if you would take 1-2 minutes to complete the following survey to help me understand if there is a need in the market for this new product. All of the information you provide will be anonymous and will be held in strict confidence. As a gun owner myself I know the importance of this especially during these times. Thank you in advance! Click the link below for survey.

Survey | Qualtrics Survey Software


----------



## landoward (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks everyone who has taken the survey so far. I really appreciate your feedback!


----------



## OGCJason (Nov 4, 2013)

Replied...


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

It sounds interesting. I currently carry the surefire x300 which puts out 500 lumens. If this light can come close and is rugged enough, you will have a winner.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Although I would not ordinarily attach a light to my pistol, it might be useful to be able to do so if it ever became necessary.
My interest in the proposed product would hinge on its ability to be used as an independent, hand-held light. I would insist on a rear-of-tube thumb switch for off-gun use.
I like the concept of magnetic attachment, and instant emplacement and removal. I wonder how the on-gun switching, on and off, would be accomplished.

I would never purchase a light with more settings than just a simple _on_ and _off_. I believe a strobe function to be dangerous to its user, and thus worse than useless, and any sort of switched brightness change to be confusing and counter-productive.

I hope that that information helps you in some way.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

I, also, replied and came in on the, 'I'd never do that' side of the survey. (Yes, I do use a tac light; but I don't want my light to be, 'a slave' to my pistol. Why? Because I strongly prefer to operate both independent of one another.)


----------



## olroy (Aug 29, 2013)

Don't want a light fastened on my pistol either. Should be in the off hand and extended away from the body to put that nice bright target as far away from my body as possible!


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

olroy said:


> Don't want a light fastened on my pistol either. Should be in the off hand and extended away from the body to put that nice bright target as far away from my body as possible!


Yes!

(It, also, gives you the opportunity to point the light in one direction and your muzzle in another - Which is, often, sufficient to trick the other guy into thinking he's not being immediately covered by your gun and, then, to move prematurely. ....... Opps!)

;-)


----------



## landoward (Nov 15, 2013)

Great information everybody. I appreciate all who have taken the survey. This is all very useful to determine if there is a market out there for this kind of thing. My thinking is for the light to be used as a backup light that is easily detachable with a simple on/off switch in case someone is ever in a situation where they don't have their separate light, but have their firearm. This is why I am trying to make it small enough so it is completely unintrusive and unnoticable. This way you could attach it an have it as a backup without worrying about getting a new holster or being uncomfortable while carrying.


----------

